

How Uber and Facebook might look on Apple Watch - thinkapps
http://9to5mac.com/2014/10/10/apple-watch-app-mockups/

======
applel0ver
Interesting how Uber and Lyft designers are different. Would the watch allow
you to completely order an uber without using the phone?

~~~
iwatch00
As long as your phone is nearby, it will work. Things that require a lot of
typing would be hard....but apps requiring quick actions/taps etc would work
very well.

------
giantssf
tinder'ing would get even easier!

